
Mobile networks are killing Wi-Fi for speed around the world - kripy
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/23/mobile_v_wifi_speed_report/
======
bradknowles
And those mobile networks will work fantastically, right up to the point where
you hit their 1GB limit, at which point they shut you down.

But WiFi doesn’t do that. At least, not on its own — your upstream network
provider could cut you off or throttle you, but then that’s not the fault of
the WiFi network.

------
voltagex_
This is an odd article, and disappointing to see this on The Register.

What was backing those tested wi-fi connections? What devices were tested? Of
course "wi-fi" in Australia is going to be slow - there's still plenty of
people on ADSL and we've got excellent takeup of 4G.

